# Coyote Season Opener Question!



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

How many of you agree with this season being open this early? Sound off! I want to hear. 

Jon


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Season should be year round on them. Also raccoon as well. They do so much damage to so much other game animal populations its ridiculous. Upland game, waterfowl, turkeys deer etc. Year round may help.

Ganzer


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

No limit, year long.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

MERGANZER said:


> Season should be year round on them. Also raccoon as well. They do so much damage to so much other game animal populations its ridiculous. Upland game, waterfowl, turkeys deer etc. Year round may help.
> 
> Ganzer


I dont agree with killing any critter for being its self, for doing what they do.Put a season on coyotes with no limits, and get after them, same with any critter. but any time, all the time, is to much IMO. Consevation means wise use, not ellmination.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

gilgetter said:


> I dont agree with killing any critter for being its self, for doing what they do.Put a season on coyotes with no limits, and get after them, same with any critter. but any time, all the time, is to much IMO. Consevation means wise use, not ellmination.


Gill year round limits will never eliminate them just keep them better in check. Right now is probably the most productive time to decrease their numbers. They are bunched up in famly groups now, they come to fawn bleats at full abandon.
Very few people will hunt them in the summer due to bugs, heat,and high foilage.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

I think it should be private land only until the opener of trapping where it should then open up statewide.

Coyotes can do some damage and private property owners should be given the opportunity to manage the numbers on their land but I see shooting them on state land at this time of year to be a waste of resources.


----------



## swmmark (Sep 22, 2010)

Seems to me that the population is still growing despite a very liberal season. I dont think taking a few in the heat of the summer is hurting this resource, and it may be helping to preserve other resources as well. Not sure how many people are actually doing it right now, other than the private land owner/farmer. 
Just an opinion, interesting topic though!


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

brushbuster said:


> Gill year round limits will never eliminate them just keep them better in check. Right now is probably the most productive time to decrease their numbers. They are bunched up in famly groups now, they come to fawn bleats at full abandon.
> Very few people will hunt them in the summer due to bugs, heat,and high foilage.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I see your point, and good chance your right.I just dont care for wanton waste, and thats what I see this being.I also think that waste is one point the antis will glom onto,and do us all some harm. It is one point we can take away from them.

One of the native peoples end of time stories says the coyote will be the last live critter on earth. I think there right.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Brian S said:


> I think it should be private land only until the opener of trapping where it should then open up statewide.
> 
> Coyotes can do some damage and private property owners should be given the opportunity to manage the numbers on their land but I see shooting them on state land at this time of year to be a waste of resources.


 
I can go with that. Coyotes and cockroaches will be here long after we are not.

Ganzer


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

gilgetter said:


> I see your point, and good chance your right.I just dont care for wanton waste, and thats what I see this being.I also think that waste is one point the antis will glom onto,and do us all some harm. It is one point we can take away from them.
> 
> One of the native peoples end of time stories says the coyote will be the last live critter on earth. I think there right.


I understand the concern for wanton waste. But i view this season as more of a means to an end. Sure its fun to hunt them, and yes it makes us feel better if we hang their hides on our walls but bottom line is these things multiply and expand rapidly.Hell, my niece told me they have coyotes in Pontiac. I am all for population control over a do good feel good ideology.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Turkey buzzards won't let it go to waste.


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Patman75 said:


> Turkey buzzards won't let it go to waste.


That a good one for the anti's to grabe onto give'em that ammo. I will never go for what you are saying. They are not better off dead, and that is what you are saying. 

Jon


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

2 Kids And I Trap said:


> I will never go for what you are saying. They are not better off dead, and that is what you are saying.
> 
> Jon


I understand were you are coming from but a couple getting shot before they are prime is not going to make a dent in the population. 

I'm sure the turkeys, rabbits, fawns, pheasants, squirrels and farmers livestock would prefer coyotes to be "better off dead".


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

Coyotes are not even native to Michigan, they are highly prolific and can put native species as well as domestic livestock and pets at risk. I say shoot them if it is legal.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Patman75 said:


> I understand were you are coming from but a couple getting shot before they are prime is not going to make a dent in the population.
> 
> I'm sure the turkeys, rabbits, fawns, pheasants, squirrels and farmers livestock would prefer coyotes to be "better off dead".


lots of states have open season and no limits and i dont know of one state that has issues with coyotes being endagered.Like i said very few people are hunting now in mich. during this season. I think what people find objectionable is that a skin isnt getting hung on a wall and therefore the killing of the animal is unjustified. Well ... dead is dead whether the skin hangs on a wall or rots on the ground.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

I would also say open season all year and no limit. Just because the we'd be able to hunt them yr round doesn't mean there would be any shortage of them. Its probably safe to say a lot of yotes are killed outta season every day anyway, might as well make it legal to do so.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

bronc72 said:


> Coyotes are not even native to Michigan, they are highly prolific and can put native species as well as domestic livestock and pets at risk. I say shoot them if it is legal.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


And where sir, did you find that gem?


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

gilgetter said:


> And where sir, did you find that gem?


 



:lol::lol::lol::lol: Not sure why but that made me laugh


Ganzer


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

gilgetter said:


> And where sir, did you find that gem?


 LMAO......funny..........If we are talking waste of a resource here.... It sounds as if coyotes are ranked right down there with opossums....... Now how many of us trappers keep the opossums that stumble into our sets?????? Not me... Aerial Burial here. Granted the coyotes here in Michigan dont bring top dollar. but a few do......But the satisfaction of outsmarting one with a game call or a trap is about as much excitement one can have with their clothes on.........Cheers


----------



## PioneerMoose (Mar 29, 2008)

I have to ask so don't take this as a stupid question, I just don't know..... What do you do with coyotes once you have killed them? I want to hunt them up at my property but I dont have a clue how to get them to a person that wants the hide, immediately cause I ain't holding on to that thing for days waiting to transfer it to another person. I don't even know if it's legal to transfer the hide.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

MERGANZER said:


> Excuse my ignorance on the subject but why do Michigan yotes not bring as much. We have larger yotes on average than most states. If we don't bring top dollar where do the yotes come from that do bring top dollar. I am not into tyrapping etc. so I do not know. Thanks for any information.
> 
> Ganzer


Mainly color and poorly furred bellies.
I'll see if I can round up a couple pics, isn't easy as PBucket is blocked here at work.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

What is wrong with the color? I have been out west and I think our yotes are much prettier than the ones I have seen out there. The ones out west seem scrawny and plain in color compared to ours. Ours resemble wolves IMO.

Ganzer


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

(I'm no fur grader!)

This isn't bad



















Thanks for asking, because this explains a lot and I didn't know it was out there:

http://www.nafa.ca/trapper/Resources/TechManual/NAFA_TechManual_2009_Coyote.pdf


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures.

Ganzer


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

MERGANZER said:


> Excuse my ignorance on the subject but why do Michigan yotes not bring as much. We have larger yotes on average than most states. If we don't bring top dollar where do the yotes come from that do bring top dollar. I am not into tyrapping etc. so I do not know. Thanks for any information.
> Ganzer


The coyotes that come from out west (esp. Montana) have a much softer silky fur that our coarse haired MI coyotes. Furthermore, western coyotes are much more pale than the darker brownish ones here. Seen and handled side by side, one wonders if they are even the same species. Don't quote me on this but averages for PRIME northern MT and Alberta coyotes were around $80.00 last winter. Top lots went for WELL over $100.00. They ARE that much more valuable than MI coyotes.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Chrome Crazy said:


> Most of them were given to a trapper and _some times he would give us $3.00 - $5.00 for the best prime ones._ That's when he was selling them for $20.00 -$25.00 at auction.
> Now don't go and say that this trapper was robbing us. He was a younger guy who was learning impaired, so we took what he offered. which was in the ball park of what other trappers had offered, for an unskinned yote.


If he was buying *your best* coyotes for $3.00-$5.00 and selling them for $20.00-$25.00, _he wasn't the one who was learning impaired_. Sorry...couldn't resist.  With coyote numbers like you posted, you are losing a LOT of money by not putting up your own fur.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Very interesting for sure. I have heard that our coyotes have wolf DNA as well. Any truth to that and if so do you think that may be the reason the fur differs so much from western coyotes?

Ganzer


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd leave speculation that MI coyotes have hybridized with wolves to the guys who can give an educated opinion.....DNR wildlife biologists. I have heard that coyotes from NY and ME have hybridized with wolves to some extent....hence their XL size. 
That said, "eastern" coyotes have been distinguishable from their western counterparts on the basis of fur texture, color and quality "forever." It makes sense to expect those differences are due to their becoming adapted to different environments. ie.....the pale coyotes of the west reside in light colored prairies and grasslands while the darker eastern coyotes live in forested habitat. Again....just my opinions.


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

DFJISH said:


> If he was buying *your best* coyotes for $3.00-$5.00 and selling them for $20.00-$25.00, _he wasn't the one who was learning impaired_. Sorry...couldn't resist.  With coyote numbers like you posted, you are losing a LOT of money by not putting up your own fur.


I understand, I've been called worse by better. Just joking. 

I know this will piss off some people, but I/we did it purely for the fun. Didn't care one bit about making money. My fun was watch/listening to my hounds, and by the time I got home from a long day of hunting the last thing I wanted to do was skin a yote. 
Sometimes the kill would be over a mile into a swamp and I'm sorry and I'll tell you that I'm not lazy, but I'm dragging a yote that far through a swamp. Something that I would eat, you bet I'll drag it out, but not for a few dollars worth of fur.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

That know Everett Emory ask him how he did with MIchigan coyotes.IMO he did very well

The op asked a question, I gave MY answer. That will be MY answer for as long as I am around. You want to waste critters, thats up to you. I have know way of stopping anyone from wanton waste, and thats just what it is. You can dress it up anyway you like, your saven this critter or that critter, Bull snot. When the antis throw it in your face in nov 14, dont whine.It was you that put the issue out there.

Every worth while mentor I ever had, made the point in saying If you kill it, use it. Every life has value, even yours.


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

I think its time that High and Mighty's, Better than Thou, types truly understand Wanton Waste. What is viewed as Wanton Waste is leaving eatable meat while still taking the cape and antlers. Wanton Waste Laws are put in place to keep people from shooting and leaving game animals that are intended to be EATEN. 

What would the Better than Thou sportsman on this site do with prairie dogs. Or maybe we shouldn't shoot them because they are kind of cute. 
Prairie Dog Meat Balls?
Prairie Dog Soup?
I got it, Surf and Turf..... Prairie Dog Steak and Asian Carp.:fish2::fish2:


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Chrome Crazy said:


> I think its time that High and Mighty's, Better than Thou, types truly understand Wanton Waste. What is viewed as Wanton Waste is leaving eatable meat while still taking the cape and antlers. Wanton Waste Laws are put in place to keep people from shooting and leaving game animals that are intended to be EATEN.
> 
> What would the Better than Thou sportsman on this site do with prairie dogs. Or maybe we shouldn't shoot them because they are kind of cute.
> Prairie Dog Meat Balls?
> ...


If there is a market for their hide then i think they would be cool with it

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## old country 54 (Aug 10, 2010)

If I can't eat it or sell its hide I don't harvest it !! That goes for any any animal, bird, or reptile !!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Food for thought :lol:
What about that mosquito, spider, mouse, woochuck, etc. that you just killed?
Where do you draw the line?


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

What about the fully prime raccoon I have hanging on my wall? is there any difference between that and someone hanging a picture on their wall of a coyote they shot today?

I know a group of guys that have a muskrat breakfast on the first Sunday of every month (Bay City Muskrat Club, seriously). Does that mean everyone who doesn't eat their muskrats or sells their carcasses for food is wasting a resource?

Maybe there is value in culling some of a species so that those of that species that remain are healthier. Maybe the guy that shoots a few coyotes now is making it more probable that the ones we trap in the winter are healthier and free of mange and other diseases. 

Just some random wine induced thoughts.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

what if the time space continum is altered? what if a frog had wings? draw your own lines, make your own rules. some of you seem to think I need to endorce your thinking, not gonna happen.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

He wouldn't bump his #%% ( butt)
One of my favorite sayings:evil:


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

For my part, just because I don`t approve of killing coyotes this time of year does not mean I want the state to stick it`s big nose in. I would rather have a debate with fellow out-of-doors-men and try to change their minds, than have the state dictate how it will be by restricting yet another freedom.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Brian S said:


> Maybe there is value in culling some of a species so that those of that species that remain are healthier. Maybe the guy that shoots a few coyotes now is making it more probable that the ones we trap in the winter are healthier and free of mange and other diseases.


Exactly my line of thinking. No one is going to hurt the population, as I believe there aren't many that will do it successfully.

BTW, muskrat isn't bad.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Wolverick said:


> For my part, just because I don`t approve of killing coyotes this time of year does not mean I want the state to stick it`s big nose in. I would rather have a debate with fellow out-of-doors-men and try to change their minds, than have the state dictate how it will be by restricting yet another freedom.


Yep, not a big deal and not gonna try to pass laws or anything. We don't and shouldn't agree on everything under the sun, we are individuals that think for ourselves and don't blindly follow a random leader.

I love seeing that coyote in a trap, I finally out smarted him. When it comes time to carry him out, skin, flesh and sell, I'd much rather it be a fox


----------

